# What's your favorite nail polish?



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

I love nail polishes and have so many of them. I like to paint my nails a different color at least once a week. So, I was just wondering what nail polish colors you ladies like to use.

Here are some of my favorite colors at the moment...

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength - Signature Taupe

Savvy Nail Lacquer - Ruby Slippers

Milani Nail Lacquer - Bijou Bronze

Milani Nail Lacquer - Glitzy Lilac (wearing this one right now :icon_love )

L'Oreal Bijou Gems - B. Strong

Manic Panic Nail Enamel - Blitzkrieg


----------



## Tessigrl (Feb 9, 2006)

Right now I am loving MAC Rocker...


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty much anything by a brand found at Walgreens (next to the cosmetics checkout counter) called Sinful Professional... I LOVE their colors!! I'll take pics of what I have when I get home...


----------



## Becka (Feb 9, 2006)

My fav right now is OPI Concerto in Copper.

I like to wear hot pinks, and coppery browns/bronzy colors


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 9, 2006)

1. Anything that is on sale.

2. Anything NOT pink or coral.

3. It doesn't really matter because I am so fickle that I will change polish practically every day, sometimes twice a day. I pretty much just go naked.

If someone put a gun to my head and forced me to choose a nailpolish, I would have to go with dark blue, black, bronze, silver, gold, gun metal blue, or bright fire engine red.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 9, 2006)

I love various brands of nail polish such as OPI, Milani, and Covergirl. I like an array of colors such as reds, etc. I dislike neutrals because they don't really show up on me.:icon_chee


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 9, 2006)

one of my super fav colors is OPI in Big Apple Red.

its the most bright red i can find so far.


----------



## pieced (Feb 9, 2006)

Right now it's Las Vegas by Mavala http://www.mavala.co.uk/images/Las_Vegas.jpg This is cheap and long lasting...

OPI's Honeymoon series http://www.opi.com/opi_lacquer/soft_shades05/images/honeymoon2.jpg Great shades...


----------



## Summer (Feb 9, 2006)

Same here! Well, I put nail polish on the other day after a long break (months and months) of not putting it on. It's all getting chippy. I think that's way I stay away from it because of the chips. I am not wearing a cheapo brand either.


----------



## Saja (Feb 9, 2006)

Aphrodite's Pink Nightie... at least for my toes anyways


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like bright, sparkly, or dark colors. Anything else makes me feel old!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 9, 2006)

I do love the OPI brand, but to pick a color ...I have so many that I like from many different brands. I have found that if I use a good base and cover that I can use just about anything and it lasts as well as any high end.


----------



## robinm (Feb 9, 2006)

I am really loving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark.







Also, Rimmel has a bunch of dark red/purples that I switch on and off every week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## monniej (Feb 9, 2006)

i don't polish my nail much because my hands are in water alot (i'm an aesthetician). but, i do rock polish on my toes quite a bit. sally hansens and anything pink is usually my choice when i polish them myself. i like going to nail shop and having them do some crazy nail art on my big toes. gives me something pretty to look at during these cold winter days!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 9, 2006)

I dont paint my nails very often, but when I do Cliniques Pinkini is a great pinky sheer color. Very natural and not too over the top. Just perfect! :icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

Sinful Colors is what got me into nailpolish again! I don't have a fave yet, but I want them ALL!! I like them better than OPI b/c they are toulene free and formaldehyde free.


----------



## robinm (Feb 9, 2006)

Melissa, these are great! I'll have to check it out next time I'm at Walgreens.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 9, 2006)

Those colors look so pretty, especially the purple ones. I want them all too. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 9, 2006)

I love that color. :icon_love I've never tried OPI nail polish before, but now I want to try that one. I also have a pretty purple Rimmel nail polish. I can't remember the name of it. I'll have to see when I get home.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

BTW, the Sinful Colors are only $1.99!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 9, 2006)

I mainly use Opi or Essie or Revlon but if I'm reading Allure or some other magazine and I see a cool color, I'll get that one.

I really don't need any nail polish - I have way too many! But then I see the season's new colors and I always end up getting one or two from the collection. Which reminds me - I need to check out Opi's Mexico Collection and Essie's new Spring colors.

My faves are deep dark reds:

Essie: Thigh High (love this color!)

OPI - I'm Not Really A Waitress, Red Red Rhine, (I forget the other names)

For summer:

Essie: Nude Beach

I always wear dark colors on my toes no matter what the season (cuz they're ugly!)


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Feb 10, 2006)

I love manic panic's, hard candy's, urban decay's nail polishes!

I love dark colors and some bright, like black, red, purple, blue, but I love glitter, color changing, holographic, and frosted ones!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

I love Manic Panic's nail polish too. I only have one right now, but I want more. The one I have is called Blitzkrieg and it's gray with a bunch of different colored glitter. It's a really cool color. I've never seen any others that look like it. I also love Manic Panic's lipsticks.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 10, 2006)

I like sinful colors polish also. They last for up to 2 weeks without chipping.:clap


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

i just do french manis cause my school doesn't allow colored nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i use sally hansens french mani kit in nearly nude; its only 6 bucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i use nyc clear polish as a base coat and top coat, i redo my top coat in science class while my boring science teacher drones on and on. i keep my binder on my desk and do the nails south of my binder. my science teacher's sense of smell doesn't work (something she told us at the beginning of the year) so i never get caught :icon_cool


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 23, 2006)

The discontinued Maybelline Wet Shine in Pink Champaigne! A gorgeous frosty/shimmery pale pink, but a nice pink, not a Pepto-Bismal pink like I wore when I was 13 (lol) .... I wore this color at my wedding and my bridesmaids complimented me more on my nails than my dress!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In general, I like light pinks and bronzes for my fingernails, and darker colors like reds and dark pinks for my toenails. I think dark colors are too flashy for my fingernails, but I also think that pale colors look sickly on my pale feet! lol


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 23, 2006)

nars 'bohemia'. no contest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is Chanel in Rouge noir


----------



## Bhav (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't have any particular favourites, it depends on my mood!

Toes are always a dark coloir, but fingers are french, pink, dark, neutral...

I like Nails Inc and OPI for polishes.


----------



## traveller (Apr 16, 2006)

I like Essie nail polishes, they have nice soft colors and is easy to apply. Current favourite is Mambo.


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 23, 2006)

china glaze in cotton candy


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 24, 2006)

right now its opi in romeo and joliet.


----------



## dianee3 (Sep 25, 2006)

I love Big Apple Red. I just had it on my nails and it lasted almost a week. Which is great for me, especially for a red.


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 15, 2006)

I like vampy shades. My favorites are Essie's Wicked, Orly's Naughty, and OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. And I just got Essie's Clutch Me if You Can which is a really pretty creme formula polish in a black-red color.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh! That's a hard one! I don't have a fave per se... I just rotate them out weekly! LOL!


----------



## togal (Oct 18, 2006)

No favourite shade but I like NYX for the wide brush.


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't really have any fave colours, but I love OPI and Essie


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I also paint my nail once a week (every Sunday) and my favorite right now is Estee Lauder Soft Pink.


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 15, 2006)

i love collecting nail polish i got a lot of them and most of them are sally hansens thogh i don't use them only sometimes whenever i go shopping i have to buy a nail polish. i like dark colors .


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

My fave right now is atomic red by maybelline.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 16, 2006)

I like OPI nail polish. Favorite colors are Cajun Shrimp, bright colors, for summer. OPI I love this color is my favorite for autumn, winter.


----------



## David (Nov 26, 2006)

I love OPI's O'hare and nails look great, and I'm not really a waitress. Estee Lauder has some pretty polish along with Essie. I use them all.


----------



## katja (Feb 9, 2007)

I loved Essie Swing velvet and Room with a view.


----------



## David (Feb 9, 2007)

I really love OPI, because of the great shades, and it's long lasting. Thanks to ArcEnCiel, I've discovered Duri nail polish, and I love the colors. I'm wearing it right now, and the color is fabulous. I'll have to see how durable it is.


----------



## Sabrosa (Feb 9, 2007)

Right know i like Sally Hansen Maximum Growth- light pink


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a lot of NYC's french manicure line.. string of pearls, love letters, magic moments.. I don't like dark nail polish really


----------



## Ms3my (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't have a favorite brand because I just check out the polish section at different stores and pick up a color that I like. So I usually end up with many different brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love nail polish in general. My favorite hues are dark. But my taste in colors seem to vary when its a purple tone (lavender, pastel, plum, dark purple, barbie purple, etc.)


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 6, 2011)

I have soo many nailpolishes, that I don't have a favourite anymore! I love purples, dark colours, corals and pastels. But I'll wear any colour that I have


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 14, 2011)

My favorite shades are in light pinks,beige,light glitter shades. Brand: Sally Hansen is great and Loreal as well.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Nov 14, 2011)

OPI DS Original &lt;3

It will always be my favorite.


----------



## ivette (Nov 14, 2011)

i like essie nail polishes

really nice colors


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 15, 2011)

Love OPI the one that got away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

